# InstallShield - Zugriff verweigert



## merlin-ch (20. Februar 2004)

Habe Probleme mit Programmen zu installieren,
die mit InstallShield gemacht wurden.
Wenn ich eine Software mit InstallShield installieren möchte,
kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Die Installshield Engine (ikernel.exe) konnte nicht installiert werden"
"Zugriff verweigert"

Bei Installshield gibts dafür eine Lösung:
http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108324

Leider hilft es nicht.

Bei der Zugriffberechtigung, habe ich im oberen Fenster nur "System".
Im unteren, Zugriffberechtigung ist "zulassen" aktiviert.

Und trotzdem kann ich die Programme wo mit InstallShield gemacht wurden,
nicht installieren.

Habe Windows XP mit Service Pack 1.

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen ?

Gruss..  Merlin.


----------



## AcidOne (24. Februar 2004)

Hoi du musst Dich mit dem Admin Account anmelden wenn du selber keine Rechte zum schreiben  System ist kein Benutzer sondern das system


----------

